# split()- Methode



## MQue (8. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mich jetzt gerade gewundert, das die split()- Methode nicht funktioniert,

Ich habe folgenden name: Hallo.ich.bins und wenn ich "Hallo.ich.bins".split(".") mache, dann bekomme ich ein Array heraus, wo nix drinnen ist [].
Wie kann das sein, was mache ich da falsch?

lg


----------



## Gonzo17 (8. Jul 2009)

Probiers mal mit "Hallo.ich.bins".split("\\.")


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2009)

Splitting the Atom is Hard, Splitting Strings is Even Harder | Javalobby


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jul 2009)

zur ersten Antwort:
die andere Hälfte der Info: . steht für alle Zeichen


----------



## Gonzo17 (8. Jul 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> zur ersten Antwort:
> die andere Hälfte der Info: . steht für alle Zeichen



Achso, ja das wusste ich nicht. Ich wusste nur, dass man den Punkt nich einfach so nehmen kann, aber wieso nicht. Man lernt eben immer dazu. :toll:


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Splitting the Atom is Hard, Splitting Strings is Even Harder | Javalobby



LOL!


----------



## faetzminator (8. Jul 2009)

Begründung warum . ein beliebiges Zeichen ist:
split() arbeitet mit regex, und in regex ist . nunmal ein beliebiges Zeichen


----------



## scaary (27. Aug 2009)

Ich hake mich hier einfach mal mit ein:

Mein Problem mit Split bei z.B. folgendem Satz:

String test = "Maurer$$muessen$$frueh$$taufstehen";

es geht weder mit test.split("$$");
noch mit test.split("\\$$");

Was muss ich eingeben, damit er mit den satz bei den Dollarzeichen splittet?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2009)

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String test = "Maurer$$muessen$$frueh$$taufstehen";
        String[] parts = test.split("\\$\\$");
        System.out.println(Arrays.toString(parts));
    }
}
```


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Aug 2009)

scaary hat gesagt.:


> es geht weder mit test.split("$$");
> noch mit test.split("\\$$");
> 
> Was muss ich eingeben, damit er mit den satz bei den Dollarzeichen splittet?



test.split("\\$\\$");


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Aug 2009)

oder wieder mal mit Pattern.quote() !!!


```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String test = "Maurer$$muessen$$frueh$$taufstehen";
        String[] parts = test.split(Pattern.quote("$$"));
        for(String part:parts)System.out.println(part);
    }
}
```


----------

